# our puppy misty died yesterday, she had cancer



## huskylover23

Hi

i feel so heartbroken my beautiful baby girl misty had to be put to sleep yesterday. i just cant stop crying. she had cancer in her spleen and a liver shunt, she was only just over 7 months old 

the house is so empty now she is gone. i used to hate dogs and i couldnt understand why anyone wanted one, but in 2008 our daughter alexis died. after she passed we thought we would get a dog i guess a rash decision but felt right and we bought lady. lady helped us and made us smile again but she was always my husbands dog really. we then decided when i fell pregnant again to get another dog to keep lady company when the baby was born and we bought misty. she melted my heart the moment i saw her. so beautiful. she had the most amazing personailty and was so loving. we would sit on the sofa cuddling for hours and i would get up in the night when she cried and we would fall asleep on the sofa. misty very quickly became my best friend and helped me to cope with an incredibally stressful pregnancy, i wouldnt of made it through if it wasnt for her and she will never know how she helped me 

i just feel so sad, she started to go off her food end of june and we took her to the vets and then a specialist at the beginning of july, at one point we thought she would be ok but in less than a month she is dead. i just cant beleive it. i keep expecting her to walk in the room. yesterday we had some amazing cuddles liked we used to have when i first got her, she was laying down next to me yesterday when the vet came and had her head rested on my leg while the vet did the injection. she would normally try to bite them or at least cry if they injected her (she wasnt a vicious dog by any means she was just scared) but yesterday she didnt even flinch she just let him do what he wanted, she had no fight left.

im crying as i write this but i feel so lost and empty. i cant eat but i need to as i am breastfeeding and dont want my milk to go bad. i just dont know what to do with myself. im sorry if anyone thinks i am being dramatic but i feel so lost and sad. i miss her so much my heart aches and i am fed up of losing everything that is precious to me. first alexis and now misty.

there will never be another dog like misty, she was so much more than a pet. i know we made the right choice to have her put to sleep, she had lost so much weight and she wasnt eating either. i think i saw her drink once in about 3 days. i put what misty needed before me, but for really selfish reasons i wish i didnt do it yesterday. when i woke up this morning i missed seeing her. she would come over with her ears right back wagging her tail.

i feel so awful because since my daughter was born in april i havent been able to give the dogs really any attention and i will never forgive myself for that. i felt like i abandoned misty to be honest, i should of noticed a good few weeks before my husband took her to the vet for the first time that something wasnt right. if i had paid a bit more attention i am convinced she wouldnt of got the cancer and we would just be managing her liver shunt with tablets.

i have had so many pets through out my life but i have never felt like this when they died. misty is so different from the rest, she was my best friend and i just feel so lost. i cant beleive i will never see her again.

we live with the woods behind us and when we took the dogs for a walk we just opened the back gate. we took lady out yesterday and normally she just runs off into the woods but she stopped by the gate and was looking for misty and waiting for her. she looked so confused 

things just dont feel the same and i feel like i wont get over this. she should of lived until she was 12 not died at just under 8 months old.

sorry to go on but i thought this is the one place people would understand how i feel.

RIP Misty i love you so much, my heart aches for you 

the only comfort i have is that misty is now with alexis and i hope they are playing together in the clouds


----------



## carebear

i dont really know what to say, i am in floods of tears after reading this. am am so sorry for your loss,


----------



## tashi

Hugs, so so sorry to hear of your losses  xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic

r.i.p misty  i'm so sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## ebonymagic

So sorry to hear of all your losses.

Have you thought of bereavement counselling because you have lost 2 members of your family and it is very hard to deal with grief when you have a baby. I know this because I lost my Dad 2 months after my son was born.


----------



## mollymo

Im so so sorry and sending you lots of {{{{{Hugs}}}}}
Ive been there myself so know how you are feeling at this terrible time.

RIP Misty xx


----------



## Jesi

So so sorry for you loss. There is nothing anyone can say to make it any better  Time is a great healer but that means nothing at the moment.

What a terrible time for you, thinking of you xx

Sleep tight little Misty xx


----------



## ziva

I am sorry sorry for your losses.

One thing that jumped out at me was when you said you dont know how you would have got through the stressful pregnancy without Misty. I belive your daughter Alexis sent Misty to help you at through the pregnancy and early months and she has called this special, dog back to be with her, taking all your love with her to your daughter.

My daughter and i have followed your thread closely and are both thinking about you and your family at this tough time.


----------



## Rubyrubes

So sorry to hear that, what a very sad thing to happen, my heart goes out to you.....life is so very cruel.

RIP Misty 

Take care xxx


----------



## pika

I'm so sorry for your loss!

I don't really know what to say apart from I'm so sorry to hear what has happened!! 

I welled up reading what happened :crying:
Me and my mum send our love and our thoughts are with you!!

Have fun over rainbow bridge Misty!! xxx


----------



## Waterlily

aw mate I am so sorry xx Rip Misty


----------



## lymorelynn

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful puppy  Your recent thread on Misty's illness brought tears to my eyes as this has also done.
It must be so difficult to lose a child too and I hope Misty and your daughter are now happy somewhere free of pain and together in a different kind of life. ((())) to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## PennyH

I am so sorry to read of your terrible tragedies.... I am sure Misty will be with your beloved daughter and both will be watching over you.
There is nothing anyone can do or say to make this better for you. Take care of yourself and take time to grieve. No one on here will think you are silly as we are all animal lovers. 
You can post on here any time and it can be helpful to just write down your thoughts and feelings.
Lol.
xx


----------



## lucy963

So sorry for your loss. Its hard enough when you loose a pet at an old age but at such a young age must be such a shock. There was nothing you could have done so dont feel bad even with the best treatment sometimes there is nothing that can be done. She will be out of pain now and I believe she and your daughter will be looking down on you. I was crying reading your story. I know the pain of loosing a pet all to well and know how hard it is. They are family. I hope you manage to come to terms with all you have been through.


----------



## hairydog

So ,so sorry for you, it really hurts losing somthing you love, i lost my Beardie girl 2wks ago with liver & kidney failure, she was 10, still to young, she lost her fight and i had to help her in the end, not nice, but not nice to watch them dying in front of you, you will always have your memories, how ever short a life she had, thinking of you. XX


----------



## Izzie999

Im so sorry to hear about your losses.Losing any member of your family is very painful,whether its a child or a pet or a parent. 

My thoughts are with you right now and I hope your grief eases in time. God this year has been so awful hasn't it? It can only get better.I definitely think you need some counselling.Did you have any after losing Alexis?

Izzie


----------



## Guest

There is nothing I can say to make the pain you are feeling any less.
But lie everyone else on here I am thinking of you!
And when the time is right you may find you want to talk about you beautiful Misty whose life was taken so prematurely that we shall be here to listen!

My Misty went to Rainbow bridge on 11 March 2008 she was just four years old! I hope she is with your misty!

I am in tears myself.
so so sorry
regards
DT


----------



## dobermummy

im so sorry


----------



## kazschow

My heart is breaking for you... But by way of small consilation, Misty was your "heart" dog, most folks have dogs, and love them, but not everyone is blessed to have a true heart dog share their life, you so obviously were.... run free and fast sweet misty xxx


----------



## babycham2002

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## billyboysmammy

so so sorry hun 

Run free at the bridge xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry for your loss.
You did the right thing, a completely un-selfish act. I think she will forever love you for that.

Shes a beautiful girl and you gave her the best life possible. 
Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## simplysardonic

Sleep tight Misty xxxx


----------



## angelblue

so sorry hun R. I . P misty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Werehorse

So sorry to read this. She sounds like such a special girl. You did the right thing, she's not in pain anymore.

Take care.

x


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry for all you have been through. 

My thoughts are with you and my heart goes out to you.

R.I.P Misty...may you run free at the rainbow bridge.

If you ever want to chat, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Much love xxx


----------



## willa

Oh god how dreadfully sad :crying::crying::crying::crying:

Nothing i say will make it any better :frown: I'm so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## madonna

i too lost my dalmatian to cancer ,its very hard , but you treasure your memories and will never lose them . i hopee in time your pain goes and you find another to love . some people dont understand how it is to loe a dog ,you done your best for her and she loved you for it . god bless you .x


----------



## RAINYBOW

So sorry for your loss  What a tradgedy 

Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie

I am so sorry for your loss and I understand your pain. Dogs do funny things to us and before we know it they have our hearts.

What you need to concentrate on now are the ones still left in your life. Your OH, your new baby and Lady. They are the ones that matter now. By no means ever forget the joy and friendship that Misty gave to you. But you have others that need your love right now.

Have you had her cremated? Perhaps if you did you can scatter her ashes in the woods and have a little ceremony.


----------



## Jesi

ziva said:


> One thing that jumped out at me was when you said you dont know how you would have got through the stressful pregnancy without Misty. I belive your daughter Alexis sent Misty to help you at through the pregnancy and early months and she has called this special, dog back to be with her, taking all your love with her to your daughter.


What a lovely thought.


----------



## the melster

I'm so sorry for your loss and sending hugs and best wishes at a horrible time x


----------



## wooliewoo

So sorry for your loss, Such a sad and difficult time for you but take comfort that you gave her a happy loving home during her loan to you from the Angels and your little girl..........im sure they are reunited careing for one another.
Please take care of yourself and do not feel guilty, you did the best anyone could do and put Misty first xx


----------



## mitch4

ziva said:


> I am sorry sorry for your losses.
> 
> One thing that jumped out at me was when you said you dont know how you would have got through the stressful pregnancy without Misty. I belive your daughter Alexis sent Misty to help you at through the pregnancy and early months and she has called this special, dog back to be with her, taking all your love with her to your daughter.
> 
> My daughter and i have followed your thread closely and are both thinking about you and your family at this tough time.


I read about the loss of your little girl and your puppy with great saddness. The post i have quoted, sent little shivers right through me it is so special and Zivas perception so apt, if i were you id copy Zivas post and keep it safe as this will give you strength and hope that your little girl is always and forever with you and that she has a special friend looking after her

all my love to you and your family xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Bless You..... through these hard times........ I lost my gsd last year which was the worst day of my life....... Thinking of you ..... x


----------



## Renate

I am so sorry for your losses. Misty sounds like such a special dog, maybe an angel in disguise ? I lost a 16 year old cat recently and afterwards I sat at the computer and my other cat climbed up on my lap and put both his arms around my neck and licked away my tears, all afternoon. I am so sorry you have the pain now.


----------



## swarthy

Oh my - what a terrible time you have had - it is seldom a post moves me to tears.

Misty was sent to you for a reason with a job to do and she did that job very well - you must not feel guilty - these things happen rapidly - our pets are only ever on loan to us - you did the bravest and most selfless thing any human can do for their pet.

Enjoy your new baby and lady and the very special bond they will develop as grow.

Run Free at the bridge Misty - forever young xx

I's a cliche - but time is a great healer - and your house will soon be filled with laughter and tears of a different type - so look after yourself. Someone suggested bereavement counselling, do think about it, you have been through a terrible time - I've seen it work very effectively. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Amy&Ted

I have tried to reply to this so many times and just find i get so choked up that i just can't.

I am so sorry for the loss of your darling child and your beautiful Misty. To lose someone is tragic no matter how old they are. 

I will keep you in my thoughts today... i feel very melancholic and wish that life had been kinder to you.

Run free Misty... over the bridge and into the lush pasture on the other side x:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## canuckjill

I am just..so sorry for your losses....Hugs and Luv Jill


----------



## Mum2Alfie

ziva said:


> I am sorry sorry for your losses.
> 
> One thing that jumped out at me was when you said you dont know how you would have got through the stressful pregnancy without Misty. I belive your daughter Alexis sent Misty to help you at through the pregnancy and early months and she has called this special, dog back to be with her, taking all your love with her to your daughter.
> 
> My daughter and i have followed your thread closely and are both thinking about you and your family at this tough time.


This is lovely!! I believe this too hun. Xxx


----------



## huskylover23

wow i am blown away by the amount of support you have all shown me. thank you so much it is really appreciated. i love the idea that misty was sent by my daughter that has touched me deeply for sure. i just hope they are playing together up above.

im still very low and i have lost almost half a stone since friday, not intentional but im just struggling to eat. this really has hit me like a ton of bricks.

i am trying to stay as happy as possible whilst playing with my daughter as i dont want to make her sad too, but i lost count of how many times i cried yesterday. i just keep expecting misty to come into the front room or to sit in her little spot in the garden. its so hard trying to adjust to life without her and whenever i think that she isnt coming back i feel all weak and lifeless. 

just miss both my girls so much you know but i know in time it will get better. when alexis died i was in a black hole for a long time, but this year i started to feel happy again and could see happier times ahead and losing misty really has slapped me down to the bottom of the pit again. i am greiving for misty and my daughter again at the same time. just feel life is so cruel to the young sometimes.

i am going to see how i am over the coming weeks. if i still feel this low in a few weeks time i think counselling would be a good idea.

thank you all once again i really am touched xxx


----------



## Amy&Ted

Promise me you will eat... i know its difficult but your daughter needs you in the best shape you can be and Misty would be heartbroken to think you've stopped eating through grief. 

Be kind to yourself.. it's probably bought back terrible memories that you perhaps weren't ready to deal with just yet so you are bound to be shaken up and feel awful.

Don't expect too much from yourself but look after yourself... ok? x


----------



## Bella2604

I am so sorry for your loss that is such a young age for a puppy to die I lost my 13 GSD this year to cancer it was very sudden thinking of you at this sad time hugssssssssss xx


----------



## Dot

I am so sorry, take care of yourself, please. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss of misty.
Life can be so cruel.
I am not very good with words but my thoughts are with and i am now in tears myself.
Run free little misty at rainbow bridge. I'm sure the Angels will take care of you xx


----------



## celicababe1986

I am so sorry, I know there is nothing I can say to make this time any easier for you. just want to say R.I.P Misty xx


----------



## ziva

my mum died recently, she was my best friend  When she died a lovely lady said to me every tear you shed heals you, so don't worry about crying!! Of course you want to be happy around your baby but allow yourself to cry to.

Take care


----------



## francesandjon

RIP beautiful Misty.....Run free at the bridge.

huskylover23....it is soooo important to look after yourself at this time with your little one (I'm sure you know that!). Take some time out if you need to, relax, take Lady out.....just remember you're important too. x


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Okay you have to stop blaming yourself for her having the cancer, you couldn't have loved her anymore than you did and there is no other reason on this earth for her having cancer than 'she just did'! My last gsd died of a splenic tumour and i went through the same as you are. It has taken me a long time to come to terms with his loss and i know you will be the same, but it does get easier.

I believe your daughter sent Misty to help and support you through this tough pregnancy, she has been an absolute angel who is now needed by someone else, now that you have your new baby it was maybe seen that you didn't need Misty for support anymore. You have to think that someone else is benefiting from her love and loyalty in another life somewhere! She was a very special little lady who loved you very much.

I always look at life that we are never given anything we can't deal with, things are only sent to us to make us stronger. 

Look into your babies eyes and see that you have a very special little gift who needs your 100% attention. 

Misty will always have her name engraved on your heart and you will always have a special place in your heart and memories for her.

Run free little one. X X


----------



## LouJ69

Oh my god, I just read this & your previous thread now! My heart is breaking for you. I have a 3 month old Siberian myself & the thoughts that something like that could happen is awful.
If it helps, you can share my little girl with me...........
Sending our thoughts to you...Lou, Monty & Alpha xxxx


----------



## huskylover23

LouJ69 said:


> Oh my god, I just read this & your previous thread now! My heart is breaking for you. I have a 3 month old Siberian myself & the thoughts that something like that could happen is awful.
> If it helps, you can share my little girl with me...........
> Sending our thoughts to you...Lou, Monty & Alpha xxxx


wow she is beautiful hun, trully lovely. xx


----------



## LouJ69

huskylover23 said:


> wow she is beautiful hun, trully lovely. xx


Well, you can share her with me & Monty. xxxx


----------



## huskylover23

LouJ69 said:


> Well, you can share her with me & Monty. xxxx


thanks hun xxx


----------



## noushka05

ive only just seen this but ive been thinking about little Misty since i saw your other thread, reading about your losses has reduced me to tears...my heart goes out to you im so sorry

R.I.P Misty run free xxx


----------



## aleexa

Dogs, cats are some really special animals.Are the only creatures who love you unconditionally,which are next to you in any situation. Some animals know how to love more beautiful and better than many people know.


----------



## Leah84

oh god you poor thing, my thoughts are with you  i know how hard it is as i recently lost my 8 month old lab due to brain problems, feels so wrong when they`re taken so young.

run free misty xx


----------



## Fyfer

Reading your thread, I have loads of tears, too. Your heart must be absolutely aching with grief and wondering if it will ever pass.

Feeling like the grief will never end...

and at the same time loving your baby and wanting to give her all she needs...

... and maybe not understanding the _why_ of yet another loss. Frustrating -- would that the world were more fair.

Can you give expression to your grief? Hitting a pillow, yelling, crying, writing a poem, drawing a picture of how you feel, talking to people...? I'm guessing it feels like a tsunami of grief...

hugs xxx


----------



## huskylover23

Fyfer said:


> Reading your thread, I have loads of tears, too. Your heart must be absolutely aching with grief and wondering if it will ever pass.
> 
> Feeling like the grief will never end...
> 
> and at the same time loving your baby and wanting to give her all she needs...
> 
> ... and maybe not understanding the _why_ of yet another loss. Frustrating -- would that the world were more fair.
> 
> Can you give expression to your grief? Hitting a pillow, yelling, crying, writing a poem, drawing a picture of how you feel, talking to people...? I'm guessing it feels like a tsunami of grief...
> 
> hugs xxx


you are right it feels like why us all the time. im fed up with losing everything i love and all i can say is thank god for my daughter as she is my reason to keep going if i didnt have her i wouldnt know what to do.

the selfish part of me thinks "for god sake i have had my fair share now" but then i also think it was poor alexis and misty who bothed suffered and that breaks my heart into a million peices. both babies when they died and so many things run parellel in their deaths. even down to music. when alexis died we have alexandra burkes version of hallelulah playing at her funeral and when misty went to sleep as they put the injection in her arm alexandra burkes new song all night came on the tv. its just wrong all of it.xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

I always believe we all have a purpose and i believe Misty was brought to you to help you through your pregnancy, that will have been her main job in life and she sounds like she did a very good job of supporting you 

Im sorry for your loss :crying: x


----------



## bluejacket

I'm so sorry! I lost my lovely girl to cancer yesterday. Life can be so cruel, but I truly believe certain animals come into our lives for a reason. Misty was there for you when you most needed her, and you were there for her. Although your time was short, the love you shared will always be special because it was unconditional. Don't reproach yourself - think of Misty and let the sun come out, it's her last gift to you.


----------



## Boudicca1959

soooooo sorry


----------



## aleexa

I am am so sorry for your loss, my dog Lucky died from cancer four years ago, she had eleven years old. 
It is so hard when a friend who loved you is gone. 
hugs


----------



## Maiisiku

My thoughts are with you. You lost someone special to you. *hugs*


----------



## WENDY517

sorry its a hard hit
word cannot explain the time we had bonded with a much loved animal
rip misty
be free in rainbow heaven
love wendy 517 xxx


----------

